# Best Commentaries



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2009)

In a thread on Esther commentaries recommendations, a brother linked to a website called bestcommentaries.com

BestCommentaries.com / Old and New Testament Bible Commentary reviews, ratings, and prices

It appears to be an excellent resource for finding information on commentaries. It also appears to have a Reformed bent, since the main books it aggregates recommendations from are D.A. Carson's and Derek Thomas'. I also noticed that our own Lane Keister is a member!

Might I humbly suggest that the ministers here check it out and become members as well, reviewing the better commentaries as a resource for others?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh great. Now my books by Carson and Longman on the best commentaries are now obsolete!


----------

